# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Iberdrola ofrece a hogares, empresas y regantes generar su propia electricidad solar

## Jonasino

> La compañía pone a disposición de sus clientes un paquete que incluye el diseño, montaje y puesta en marcha de una instalación solar totalmente a medida
> 
>     europa press | bilbao
> 
> 24 septiembre 201520:49
> 
> 
> Iberdrola ofrecerá a sus clientes un paquete integrado para la instalación de instalaciones de energía solar fotovolcaica para autoconsumo, dirigido a hogares unifamiliares, empresas y agricultura de regadío. La compañía ha presentado esta solución, denominada 'Smart Solar Iberdrola', en la Torre Iberdrola en Bilbao en un acto al que han asistido unos 200 invitados, entre ellos clientes de Iberdrola, asociaciones empresariales, fabricantes de paneles solares, empresas de instalación y mantenimiento de paneles, aseguradoras y entidades financieras.
> 
> ...


La noticia en si es bonita, pero con las eléctricas me da que siempre hay algo oculto en la manga.
Y eso que Iberdrola es la que mejor me cae de todas....

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Pues yo voy a preguntar a ver qué me cuesta.
Gracias Jonasino.

----------

